# John Cena



## Master of Blades (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm sorry.....I was watching Smackdown and John Cena and his gimmick are the best I have seen for a long time. I hope he continues to do well and the WWE dont mess it up :asian: 

John Cena cussing Brock Lesnar in a freestyle:

"You jump around all day like you got potatoes in your crack....Thats a nice tatoo of your MOTHER on your back"

:rofl:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 17, 2003)

Cena is pretty cool and very talented.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 19, 2003)

I've never heard of the guy. I guess I should get back to watching again.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 19, 2003)

Cool grasshopper. Tune in tomorrow night, he'll be the one dressed like PN News and rapping.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf (Feb 20, 2003)

I though he was cooler before they gave him the BS rapper gimmick. It's just like the idiots at WWF to take talented new wrestlers like JC and the guys in 'Team Angle, I can't recall their names at this time but they are good, and turn them into jokes with stupid gimmicks.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 20, 2003)

WWE is all about the gimmicks


----------



## tarabos (Mar 4, 2003)

what's up with Cena though? anyone ever notice that he doesn't seem to be proportioned right? his shins and forearms seem to be too short for his body...never heard of steriods doing that to you...


----------



## Master of Blades (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarabos _
> *what's up with Cena though? anyone ever notice that he doesn't seem to be proportioned right? his shins and forearms seem to be too short for his body...never heard of steriods doing that to you... *



Hes a little over proportioned.....I noticed that too. But who cares.....hes a wicked rapper! :rofl:


----------

